# Why do I NOT want to move to NZ?



## rageybug

After taking a few months off researching and wanting to make a large family move to NZ from Canada I'm back at it again. I just can't let the thought go that easily. 

I've been looking more into social issues in the country now and trying to look for the negatives now that the "honeymoon" phase of wanting to live in kiwi land have passed. On to reality. 

Tell me all you can. Aside from a high cost of living why do I NOT want to move to NZ?


----------



## sharbuck

Deciding to move or not to New Zealand is a personal decision, may be right for some and not so for others. I hesitate to try and influence people one way or the other because of this. In our case the wage reduction of 40% was acceptable trade off for the lifestyle. Working 60 hr weeks in corporate America with no time off was not our lifestyle. We made adjustments but live even better here. So many people tried talking us out of moving. At one point there were even one or two people on this forum that were highly negative about living here from their own experiences that it made us wonder if we should move here. I shudder to think if some had tried to talk us out of moving here what we would have missed out on. We have had an amazing 18 mths here and do not plan to ever return to the USA.

You will make the right choice for you and your family.


----------



## jawnbc

Yeah...nah (as they say here in Kiwiland. 

You need to decide for yourself. Some people struggle here because it's a bad fit; others because of bad luck. But others because their attitude/personality doesn't lend itself to migration or adjusting to different cultures. On the other hand, some people can make anywhere work for them.

So back to you


----------



## Song_Si

^ agree with jawnbc

Worked for years in international recruitment hiring for NZ companies/govt departments for roles throughout the country

Had some successes who settled for life, some stayed for 1-2 years 'for the experience' through to the ones who decided it wasn't for them after a couple of months - one doctor left her company car with laptop, cellphone etc at Auckland airport on a weekend and left a message on my answerphone 'bye'. 

I'm always surprised to see newcomers rushing to buy a house, furnishings, on their first visit, before the novelty of a new country has even begun, let alone begun to wear off. Read, research, talk to people. When I was recruiting for a large Wellington region employer, a good 'selling point' for us was putting a candidate in touch with someone from the same country, in a similar job, skip the 'HR hype' and talk to someone who has actually made the move, living and working there. 

I wouldn't consider a long-term move to any country without a lengthy visit and look around.


----------



## inhamilton

As the others have said. Don't rely on anonymous people on the internet to tell you. Came and have a look around and see if its somewhere you would like to live. Personally, I would never live anywhere else, but I'm born and bred here. Homesickness could be the biggest issue. Of course, NZ has problems like all other countries ...


----------



## dolphinfish

Well for a start, fresh air, sunshine, lots of open space...but then you can get that in Canada too can't you. We made (2 older kiwis) temporary move from NZ to the Uk for 5 years, can't wait to go home. We've also met a few Brits who made the move to NZ, but returned a few a few years. On the other hand we've met a lot of folks from ll over who love NZ and settle permanently 
All the previous advice is very good. Moving country is a hard decision especially with a family. 
Good luck


----------



## anski

I firmly believe you have to give any new country 12 months trial to see it in all weathers.
It's a big move & maybe just coming over for a 1-2 year working holiday may be the solution. Would not suggest burning your bridges & not to rish into buying a home in NZ either. Just rent & if you dont like it you've seen another part of the world taking in Australia also.


----------



## Kimbella

rageybug said:


> After taking a few months off researching and wanting to make a large family move to NZ from Canada I'm back at it again. I just can't let the thought go that easily.
> 
> I've been looking more into social issues in the country now and trying to look for the negatives now that the "honeymoon" phase of wanting to live in kiwi land have passed. On to reality.
> 
> Tell me all you can. Aside from a high cost of living why do I NOT want to move to NZ?


As all others have said, the decision can only be yours. But, I would give you some advice on how to "stack things up" in your head.

1) First, I'm going to suggest that having money *before you move* is essential if you are coming from a nation with a very high standard of living. You will want to have a decent chunk of cash to set yourself up in a decent home, in a decent neighborhood, filled with decent things, and get a decent car---particularly if this is what you already have wherever you are! 
If you don't have too much now, and don't have much in the way of "high standard of living" than this might be a completely moot point. But, it's been my experience that if you are coming from a mostly modern, upwardly mobile city/nation, you could be bitterly disappointed if you can't apportion yourself in the same manner here in NZ because of a lack of money.
So, firstly, do you have enough money to find a quality home to live in and fill it with either stuff you ship over, or decent quality stuff here in NZ--or, does this even matter to you?
This was essential for me because I moved from an upper middle class lifestyle in California, and anything "less" would have been a step backwards for me, especially at my age. 

2) Nail down as best you can, what it is you're looking for in terms of "lifestyle" and research what areas in NZ would best fit that, then do a side by side comparison of where you are versus where you could be, and try to sort out which is most suitable. In other words, could you achieve the same lifestyle change you seek by simply moving to another part of the nation you are already living in? Or, are there things NZ has to offer that can only be found here!? 

3) Look at which city you want to live in and thoroughly research the weather, climate, cost of living, access to activities you enjoy, etc. One thing I greatly underestimated was the degree that I would miss California weather, living on the S Island. I'm certain I would be much more happy with NZ weather if we lived on the S Island, and even *happier* if we lived in/near Auckland, but, that's because I came from an area that was very urban, and had splendid weather 10 months out of the year. Where I am now is much more provincial than any other place I've ever lived, and the weather is schizophrenic: sleet/snow, hailstorms, tornadoes, epic floods, cyclone winds, cool summers, etc. I don't always love it. So, find a city that meets as much of your "have to have" criteria and compare it to what you have now.

4) Think of the things you *wish* your native country was more like, and see if NZ can meet the wish. I *wish* the US was more peaceful, less gun crazy, less-a-lot-of-things...NZ fulfills those wishes for me. The cost for me is foregoing the cheaper prices of the US, the consumer protection and choice of the US..stuff like that. I heard helicopters buzzing overhead here in Chch the other day after the huge flood, and I hadn't heard them in years. Totally set me on edge hearing them because I *only* associate them with crime. I *wish* the US hadn't caused such PTSD in me!

5) Think about the "worst case scenario" for you if you moved here and it didn't work out. Can you reclaim the niche you leave behind; other than the cost of moving back, are there other hardships that would make your move to NZ an "all or nothing" trip? Could you restart if you had to return "home"? 

6) Understand that even if you absolutely fall in love, no strings attached with NZ, it's pretty much guaranteed that you won't love everything, you will *always* view your home country through romantic lenses, and thus when times are tough in NZ, you WILL say to yourself, "this would be so much easier if I were home.." Or, "this would never happen in...." Accept that this is a normal part of being an immigrant. Depending on your age when you move, you will either feel fully integrated, or, you might always feel a bit like a long term guest. You will miss and long for home, but probably not enough to move back. I LOVE NZ, I also despise it at times; wish it was better; am puffed up proud of it; and hope it corrects its mistakes, because it could be even more amazing than it is. Yah, talk about schizophrenic! Oh, and you will find that you will become a newly minted patriot to your old country once you move here... wincing inside when it is mentioned negatively, and sussing out things that are written or said about it in glowing terms.. yah, you'll become a (secretly) proud patriot.

7) Know that people here can be very different than N Americans (Canadians and Americans) and you will feel this when you interact with people. The culture here is much more emotionally reserved, not as outwardly expressive, and much more nonchalant about doing things "perfectly." It's not a smudge on the national character, but I do think it's a by-product of not having much external contact with the rest of the world for a very long time. They work to their own standards, which for so long was "No 8 wire" it's ingrained, and actually a source of pride. We might consider fixing something "just so it works again," less precise than "doing it the right way so it doesn't have to be repaired again." But, hey, cultural differences, gotta love them! And, by and large, the more "modern" of a city you live in, the less likely this will affect your life. Rural areas by their very rural nature, have to solve problems with what's on hand.

So, that's some stuff off the top of my head. Maybe food for thought for you. I won't ever move back to the US, but, I do miss many things about it. My hope is that I can infuse some of my Amercanism into my kiwi kids, so they are a hybrid product of my kiwi husband and myself...assertive children, not passive-aggressive; expressive children, not repressed; non-drinking children, not binge alcoholics; do it right the first time, not 'make it work' and move on kids; proud and accomplished kids, not ashamed to try or do well kids, etc. I want their kiwiness to be: a love for the outdoors, an appreciation of the national beauty, an unending polite and courteous nature, a boundless sense of wonder and naivety; peacefulness, etc...

Cheers!


----------



## energise

rageybug said:


> Tell me all you can. Aside from a high cost of living why do I NOT want to move to NZ?


The main one for me is probably how far removed NZ is from the rest of the world. Of course, this might be a positive for you! When I lived in the UK, it was easy to travel, now, anything further than Australia is very expensive.


----------

